# استفسار عن معايرة جهاز رسم القلب



## فاروق سعيد (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طالب دبلوم صناعى قسم اجهزه طبيه ومشروع التخرج الخاص بى هو جهاز معليرة جهاز رسم القلب برجاء تزويدى بمعلومات
وشكرا


----------



## eng_mohand (12 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم ممكن تتواصل معايه على ال***** اعتقد اني اقدر افيدك كويس لو نت عاوزورجاء توضيح اكثر ايه اللي انت محتاجه بالضبط


----------



## فاروق سعيد (15 مايو 2007)

:31: :17: المشروع عباره عن جهاز يقوم باعطاء خرج مطابق لاشارة قلب الانسان ويتم توصيله بجهاز رسم القلب بدل من وضع الاقطاب على صدر المريض وكل ما اريده معرفة كيفية اخراج هذه الاشاره


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 مايو 2007)

Heart Simulator >>>>>>


----------

